# Respect!!!!!



## firstkid7 (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you think it is disrespectful that my wife took off for the weekend and she will not even tell me were she is at or who she is with. All she says is I am ok...... I feel like she is trying to torture me. This is the second time she has done this in the last month. I think everything is going better, we have a good week and then she just takes off. I do not mind her getting a break but why can she not just tell me where she is going or what she is doing? I feel like a door mat.... Some people as well as counselors are telling me I should not let her treat me like a door mat and stop begging her to stay.... I have cried, pleaded, begged, apologized almost everyday ten times a day but that is just not working.... I feel like she is a cat toying with all my balled up emotions.....Any advice???


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Grow a pair and tell her to stay gone, you can do better!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No offense, but your "crying, pleading, begging, apologizing" is not going to help her respect you. I don't know if she's toying with your emotions, but she doesn't appear to care much about your feelings.

And personally, I think you should focus all your newly created posts in the "Coping with Infidelity" forum... I think that's the help you need. If a spouse takes off for a weekend unexpectedly and refuses to tell the other spouse where they went and what they're doing, I'd be thinking there's only one conclusion that can be drawn, and it's up to her to prove it isn't happening.

C


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah it sounds a bit suss to me. How about you have a weekend away in the same manner? I guess that's not really the most ethical thing to do though.. but it would be tempting if it were me  But yeah, put your foot down! and check out the forum that Pbear mentioned. They are a very helpful lot regarding this sort of issue.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I know it is hard to deal with your situation and i sympathise. Take the advise from others. She has no respect for you nor do you for "begging...etc"

No relationship can be salvalged from what you are describing. 

If she lives with you change the locks.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Just takes off and won't tell you where she is and when she is coming home?

RED FLAG

I don't ask my husband before I go somewhere, but I sure as hell tell him I'm leaving, where and when he can expect me home.

If it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck - it's probably a duck.

You definitely need to know more - find out on your own if she won't volunteer.


----------

